# What do you use for a hide?



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

So, i've just got my corn a large cave effect hide. 
It cost me £10 but i really liked it and it was cheaper than on ebay. 

So i was just wondering what other people use?


----------



## Sling (May 30, 2007)

i use a variety of all. I have these like half of plant pots which are supposed to be seton walls at an angle, and they are great for snakes.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

sounds good, got any pics? 

heres one of guss's new hide, his Viv is bare because i've just been setting it up. 

IF YOU LOOK CLOSE YOU CAN SEEE HIS HEAD POPPING OUT 

startoftank.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

i voted shop bought but use plastic tubs too.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I use all kinds of stuff. Ive got 'hamster igloos' or hatchling royals, small cereal boxes and toilet rolls


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Shop Bought and wood/logs.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

I use allsorts of stuff, but I swear by the exo terra snake cave (or zoo-med reptishelter 3-in-1 cave) and their dens are good too. I've tree branches to climb on, live plants for geckos, hamster bamboo tubes for geckos, bark, mopani, java, smashed terracotta pots, stones from the park. Just mix it up a bit!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i personally like the look of bark(shop brought and treated before use by me) and log rolls, though i had to get a lucky reptile hide for the royals


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

The green carboard hanging basket innards from woolworths 
there really cheap and great


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

same, i like my vivs, and even tubs, to look very natural, atleast inside the tubs. so i use bark role, curved pieces, mopani wood, exo terra hides, and that is it i think, also little tubs, hatchling tubs, as wet hide, with moss in side.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

I use cork bark mainly. Its so cheap online then i just sterilise it and break in into the right size pieces for the viv.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

The majority of mine are exo terra hides but I've also used some plastic ones too !!!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> though i had to get a lucky reptile hide for the royals


Which one did you get, as there's loads lol


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Well i use all sorts tbh i often use shop bought and have also made some of my own 8)
I use cork bark mainly along with exo terra.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Anyone have pic's of their homemade hides? 
Because i am thinking of converting an old cardboard box, but making it look natural, just don;t know what to cover it with :?


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

I use all different depending on the snake. plant Seedling boxes turned up side down with a hole cut in the top, plant pots, bird houses some hung from the roof, my boa even has a curved roof tile! and I use the boxes from the light bulbs for hatchlings/smaller snakes.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

stephenie191 said:


> Anyone have pic's of their homemade hides?
> Because i am thinking of converting an old cardboard box, but making it look natural, just don;t know what to cover it with :?


Erm .. i don't have any pics no but may take some later for you, but there not great lol i just had some grout and canna coco left so just had a go 
The others have not been completed yet. But my for my BRB's moist hide i just used a glue gun and stuck bits of bark to it


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Pics as said 

These two arn't finished:




















These two are finished:



















I am happy with the way the have all turned out, but you lot may think there shit lol


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Freddie and Maynard have two Exo Terra hides each


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

in the past ive used everything from cardboard boxes , plastic drain pipe , plant pots , bark , alsorts that did the job 
but now i use exo terra hides as i have a bit more folding now than i did years ago


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Anthony said:


> Pics as said
> 
> These two arn't finished:
> 
> ...


 
*WOW i really do like them  i'm gonna have to make some but i don't know how...*


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

What is that foam stuff mate...Im just concerned because if its that stuff that they used to fill out cavity walls or around window frames I heard it can be toxic to animals .....i heard about a sheep ingesting some once and it died from something toxic in there or even fibregalss fibres or something......but i have heard of fibregalss stuff used in vivs before and my husband said that fibreglass is no longer toxic once it sets or something.....(I just wanted to make sure just incase...I wouldnt want you to wake up one day to find a dead snake.....for the snake of a few pounds....LOL sorry couldnt resist)
I am sure you have done your homework on it and you know more about it and I could just be being stupid so feel free to ignore me or feel free to expand and eduacate me on what material it is exactly and how easy it is to work with 

Please dont take offence at my caution.......Im Just looking out for a a fellow keeper mate.......

Now the foam is that the shell of what is under the brown unfinished ones

That second one is really really cool...what is the brown stuff on it........plus nice touch with the leaves


----------



## nuttyfisheer (Jul 25, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Pics as said
> I am happy with the way the have all turned out, but you lot may think there shit lol


there a lot better than my cereal boxes :lol2: but DJ our corn seems to like them


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

1949_sam said:


> *WOW i really do like them  i'm gonna have to make some but i don't know how...*


Thanks 

Well the 2 expanding foam ones are old hides, so thought i would change them one of them was a ceramic hide and waterbowl built in one, but the waterbowl was really small so i just filled it all in to make one hide and the other was a bark hide, but i have had it for nearly 6 years so it was looking abit nackerd, so i dcided to jazz that one up to. I am just thinking of what to final coat them with.

The other hides which are finished were simply a guinea-pig (sp?) hide/igloo (i don't have a guinea-pig by the way lol), but they can seperate into to parts for easy cleaning, so i decided to keep them apart and make 2 hides from them. I coated them with grout nd then chucked and then packed Canna coco (basically a type of mud/soil lol) on it and then pushed a few leaves on it.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Hobgoblin said:


> What is that foam stuff mate...Im just concerned because if its that stuff that they used to fill out cavity walls or around window frames I heard it can be toxic to animals .....i heard about a sheep ingesting some once and it died from something toxic in there or even fibregalss fibres or something......but i have heard of fibregalss stuff used in vivs before and my husband said that fibreglass is no longer toxic once it sets or something.....(I just wanted to make sure just incase...I wouldnt want you to wake up one day to find a dead snake.....for the snake of a few pounds....LOL sorry couldnt resist)
> I am sure you have done your homework on it and you know more about it and I could just be being stupid so feel free to ignore me or feel free to expand and eduacate me on what material it is exactly and how easy it is to work with
> 
> Please dont take offence at my caution.......Im Just looking out for a a fellow keeper mate.......
> ...


It is expanding foam, yes i would imagine it is toxic if ingested, but the snake isn't going to eat it lol
I am glad for your concern, but i wouldn't do something like this if i didn't think it was safe and have done a few things with expanding foams before with no problems and alot of others use expanding foam to, as said these aren't finsihed and will be coated with something either grout, bark or something silimlar, oh and these have been dry for atleast 3 weeks now.
No your not being silly, as it is good that you are caring and trying to help or advise someone even if they do already know alot on the subject 

No offence has been taken, as already said it is good that your concerned and looking out for others 

Well the 2 expanding foam ones are old hides, so thought i would change them one of them was a ceramic hide and waterbowl built in one, but the waterbowl was really small so i just filled it all in to make one hide and the other was a bark hide, but i have had it for nearly 6 years so it was looking abit nackerd, so i decided to jazz that one up to. I am just thinking of what to final coat them with.

The other hides which are finished were simply a guinea-pig (sp?) hide/igloo. but they can seperate into to parts for easy cleaning, so i decided to keep them apart and make 2 hides from them. I coated them with grout nd then chucked and then packed Canna coco (basically a type of mud/soil lol) on it and then pushed a few leaves on it.

Any more question or queries PM me if you like


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

nuttyfisheer said:


> there a lot better than my cereal boxes :lol2: but DJ our corn seems to like them


LOL cheers


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

i like to make my own have a look THE FAMILY ZOO - WE LOVEM ALL CUTE AND UGLY


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

i use my own imagination and creativity to achive maximum effect


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Pics as said
> 
> These two arn't finished:


You make hides out of meringue?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Fixx said:


> You make hides out of meringue?


Yeah


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

corkbark and pieces of slate mostly. 
but i have got tubs and a wooden hide too.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've used flat creek rock and aquarium sealant before. good results.


----------

